# Mares and coming into heat-question!



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Short answer? It depends on the mare as every mare is different.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

It depends on the length of daylight, and the days are _much_ shorter now, even in Florida. For most mares, October is pretty much the cutoff for going into season until March/April.


----------



## Aimz (Jul 16, 2013)

My mare comes in and out of season all year, about every 2 weeks in early spring and every 6 weeks coming into winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Glenknock (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a mare and she's always in season, year round  so suppose it depends on the horse


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Ugh, I have been wondering this myself.

My last mare was in heat ALL THE TIME except in the winter. And my new mare isn't really any better. She abandons her herd to go to the fence and flirt with the uninterested geldings across the way... I feel very embarrassed for her the way she makes such an effort... Haha.

Luckily she has the same temperament in and out of heat. But it does become an inconvenience when she is always presenting and urinating everywhere, including inside the barn where it's difficult to clean up!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

This is the result of hubby forgetting to shut Thunder's gate one mid November morning and him getting to romp with the mares for an hour before I noticed it.



An October baby that according to APHA was 1 year old when in reality he was 2 1/2 months old.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> This is the result of hubby forgetting to shut Thunder's gate one mid November morning and him getting to romp with the mares for an hour before I noticed it.
> 
> 
> 
> An October baby that according to APHA was 1 year old when in reality he was 2 1/2 months old.


A November breeding is unusual, but he is certainly one handsome guy.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

JC--Gah. So cute.

Subbing. (man, I've been doing a lot of that these past few threads x.x)


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

He turned out to be a pretty good mistake. 

All grown up.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't say that a november breeding is unusual. There are lots of people in the southern US who breed in february without putting the mares under lights. My grandparents were some of those people. 

It honest to goodness depends on the mare. I have a mare that visibly cycles year round. And I happen to be in the north with very short days in the winter.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have two very flirty mares that I keep on Regumate until the end of September for their safety/sanity and the other horses who they drive mad.
I have no trouble with either of them until roughly April when they start to kick off again


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

So ive always thought that bringing a mare around a gelding/stallion will bring them into heat...but ive also heard that this is a myth, and the mare will just show signs of being in heat and not really ovulate. Has anyone have experience with this?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Mares will cycle without a gelding or stallion around so that is a myth. They just are more obviously showing to a gliding or stallion than they would otherwise.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have noticed that later in the year the mares heat cycles do not last as long. Some of mine that cycle all year are only in heat for 1-3 days until spring.
Depends on the mare.
I dont believe that stallions and geldings bring a mare into heat. the mare just shows more signs of heat and might be more aggressive about breeding. Shalom


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I have 3 who cycle year round.. except Magic isn't now.. since she's IFT HG Esquire..LOL


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Every mare is different. I discovered last year that my mare cycles year round. Her pasture mate is a 30 year old mare. She was acting perfectly normal until I took her to a friend's place who has a few geldings. The first thing she did was start squeeling and peeing in front of them. This was in mid-January where the sun comes up at 8 and goes down around 4:30 - 5:00. She stayed there for about 4 months and came into raging, noisy, heat every month she was there. Now that she's back with her 30 year old pasture mate, I don't think she sees any need to show any signs, but that doesn't mean she's not in heat.


----------

